

WikiLeaks Among Nominees for Nobel Peace Prize - hornokplease
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/02/us-nobel-wikileaks-idUSTRE7115QP20110202

======
russnewcomer
Personally, I hope that WikiLeaks' nomination for a Nobel Peace Prize is
roundly ignored by the committee.

How has the site contributed to lowercase p peace? Does anyone has done any
kind of long-term, dedicated study think that the U.S. leaving Iraq or
Afghanistan immediately will greatly decrease the violence? Or that Wikileaks
releasing confidential banking data is really going to make the world more
peaceful? These are questions about man-in-the-street peace, not about capital
P "No More War" Peace.

I'm not making a comment about the right or wrong of what Wikileaks does, more
about the rationale for giving them a Nobel Peace Prize.

